# Nach Formular eine eMail schicken (PHP)



## discoguide24.de (30. Juni 2001)

HI leuts,

habe benutzerfefiniertes formular und möchte bei submit ne email über ein php script schicken. wie müsste dieses denn aussehen bzw wie geht das? Ich möchte den inhalt der email schön ordnen wenns geht, das heisst zum beispiel
{
Name: <hier der name aus dem form-eingabefeld
Tele: <hier tele aus form-inputbox>
}
und so weiter und so fort.

thx for reading.. hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

ps: für die die sich mit vb auskennen, ..vieleicht könnt ihr ja meine vb frage beantworten, weis irgendwie keiner..ist in der section "ANDERE PROGRAMMIERSPRACHEN" ...nochmals danke

ciao


----------



## Daniel (1. Juli 2001)

```
<?
if($gesendet)
{
$header = "From: \"$vname $nname\" <$email>\n";
$nachricht = "feddback von $vname $nname\n\n";
$nachricht .= "tele: $tele\n website: $website/* etc...*/";
mail("deine@mail.asd", "Kontaktformular", "$nachricht", "$header");
}
else
{
echo "<form action=\"$PHP_SELF\" method=\"post\">";
echo "<input name=\"vname\">vorname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"nname\">nachname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"email\">email<br>";
echo "<input name=\"tele\">tele<br>";
echo "<input name=\"website\">website<br>";
echo "<input type=\submit\" name=\"gesendet\"><input type=\"reset\">";
?>
```

so bitte theoretisch geht das
habs jetzt nicht getestet


----------



## Dunsti (1. Juli 2001)

Hier noch ein Beispiel, wie Du die Eingaben auch formatieren kannst. Alles andere hat Daniel ja schon gepostet:


```
<?PHP
mail("meineadresse@meinedomain.de","Booking-Anfrage von der Webseite","

Folgende Booking-Anfrage wurde soeben in das Formular auf unserer Webseite eingegeben:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Name des Events: $eventname
Art des Events: $eventart
Zusatzinfo: $zusatzinfo
Veranstaltungsort: $eventort
Termin: $eventdate
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Kontaktperson: $person
Telefon: $phone
Mobil: $mobil
Fax: $fax
E-Mail: $emailadresse
Homepage: $webseite
Besonderheit: $besonders
----------------------------------------------------------------------
","From: $person <$emailadresse>");
?>
```

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## discoguide24.de (1. Juli 2001)

korrektes thnx 2 euch...

werds gleich mal probieren obs funzelt..


----------



## Daniel (1. Juli 2001)

des geht 100%ig


----------



## elturco9 (5. Januar 2009)

den code von daniel habe ich meiner seite hinzugefügt, die schließende klammer von else hinzugefügt, form auf action=\"app.php\" geändert...

trotzdem funktioniert es nicht...

kann jemand helfen?


----------



## dsNDesign (5. Januar 2009)

was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
Kommt eine Fehlermeldung oder wird einfach keine Mail gesendet,...


----------



## elturco9 (5. Januar 2009)

keine mail wird gesendet, und der else-teil wird ausgeführt, also die form ist immer noch zusehen...


----------



## dsNDesign (5. Januar 2009)

hast du auch einen Empfänger in Form einer Mail Adresse eingetragen?


----------



## elturco9 (5. Januar 2009)

jawoll, das habe ich auch gemacht...


----------



## dsNDesign (5. Januar 2009)

kannst du vielleicht mal deinen ganzen Code posten? Also alles, was mit dem Formular zu tun hat.


----------



## elturco9 (5. Januar 2009)

```
<?
if($gesendet)
{
$header = "From: \"$vname $nname\" <$email>\n";
$nachricht = "feddback von $vname $nname\n\n";
$nachricht .= "tele: $tele\n website: $website";
mail("arda54@hotmail.com", "Kontaktformular", "$nachricht", "$header");
}
else
{
echo "<form action=\"app.php\" method=\"post\">";
echo "<input name=\"vname\">vorname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"nname\">nachname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"email\">email<br>";
echo "<input name=\"tele\">tele<br>";
echo "<input name=\"website\">website<br>";
echo "<input type=\"submit\" name=\"gesendet\">";
echo "</form>";
}
?>
```

dieser code befindet sich in der seite app.php


----------



## dsNDesign (5. Januar 2009)

ich weiß nicht, obs was bringt, aber mach mal die " bei mail weg
also:

```
mail(arda54@hotmail.com, Kontaktformular, $nachricht, $header);
```


----------



## Kai008 (5. Januar 2009)

Das muss an dir liegen, bei mir  dein Code 1:1 wunderbar. (Sorry, wenn du jetzt ein paar Müll-Mails empfangen hast.)
Hat mich selbst aber gewundert, dachte ganz am Anfang, dass es daran liegt, dass die Variable "$gesendet" abgefragt wurde, die eigendlich noch gar nicht gesetzt sein dürfte.
Nimm lieber "if(isset($HTTP_POST_VARS['gesendet']))", wollte es aber noch sicherheitshalber testen, aber geht eh.


----------



## elturco9 (6. Januar 2009)

vielen dank. ich habe es hinbekommen...


----------



## dsNDesign (6. Januar 2009)

was war denn jetzt der Fehler?


----------



## elturco9 (6. Januar 2009)

ich habe den code 
	
	
	



```
<?
if($gesendet)
{
$header = "From: \"$vname $nname\" <$email>\n";
$nachricht = "feddback von $vname $nname\n\n";
$nachricht .= "tele: $tele\n website: $website";
mail("arda54@hotmail.com", "Kontaktformular", "$nachricht", "$header");
}
else
{
echo "<form action=\"app.php\" method=\"post\">";
echo "<input name=\"vname\">vorname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"nname\">nachname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"email\">email<br>";
echo "<input name=\"tele\">tele<br>";
echo "<input name=\"website\">website<br>";
echo "<input type=\"submit\" name=\"gesendet\">";
echo "</form>";
}
?>
```

mit diesem ersetzt


```
<?
if(isset($_POST[gesendet]))
{
$header = "From: \"$_POST[vname] $_POST[nname]\" <$_POST[email]>\n";
$nachricht = "feddback von $_POST[vname] $_POST[nname]\n\n";
$nachricht .= "tele: $_POST[tele]\n website: $_POST[website]";
mail("arda54@hotmail.com", "Kontaktformular", "$nachricht", "$header");
}
else
{
echo "<form action=\"app.php\" method=\"post\">";
echo "<input name=\"vname\">vorname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"nname\">nachname<br>";
echo "<input name=\"email\">email<br>";
echo "<input name=\"tele\">tele<br>";
echo "<input name=\"website\">website<br>";
echo "<input type=\"submit\" name=\"gesendet\">";
echo "</form>";
}
?>
```


----------

